# New owner of a GTR



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Good evening Ladies and Gents,

I live in Japan, I drove an R33 GTS for 2 years, as I nickled and dimed my into a GTR. I purchased a 95' Midnight purple 1 owner car still in stock form, except for the exhaust its a Kakimoto, and coil overs, Which are Ohlins, it even has the stock air box. At the moment I can't make any mods as it broke me to get it, but I got it. Just wanted to say hello, and as I have been exploring this sight have noticed there is a lot of info available, and I am thankful for that as my Japanese really sucks, and getting pertinent info through a translater is really a task.


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Hello, and welcome.


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome to the site!

I can't tell if you mean you're english isn't good, or your Japanese isn't good, but Hello and Moshi Moshi to you either way!


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

*Wakera nai Nihongo*



JDMGTR said:


> Welcome to the site!
> 
> I can't tell if you mean you're english isn't good, or your Japanese isn't good, but Hello and Moshi Moshi to you either way!


Its my Japanese thats no good, and thanks for the welcome!


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome Asphalt - as you live in Kanagawa-ken, see if you can stop by at our next Daikoku gathering - second Wed of each month - check out the Meetings and Events - Rest of the World for details.

Nice to see ANOTHER R33 owner amongst us. 

Aki

PS - got any pics?

PPS - oops, I just realized you've already posted in the ME-RW section, my bad... oh well.


----------

